# Serra da Estrela - 1.º Encontro Troposfera



## ecobcg (6 Mar 2017 às 21:31)

No passado fim-de-semana de 17 a 19 de Fevereiro, a Troposfera reuniu-se num Encontro nas Penhas da Saúde, para realização de algumas reuniões de trabalho e para algumas actividades ao ar livre.

Fica aqui um pequeno resumo desse belo fim-de-semana, que teve direito a bom tempo, a chuva e a neve da boa!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mar 2017 às 21:40)

ecobcg disse:


> No passado fim-de-semana de 17 a 19 de Fevereiro, a Troposfera reuniu-se num Encontro nas Penhas da Saúde, para realização de algumas reuniões de trabalho e para algumas actividades ao ar livre.
> 
> Fica aqui um pequeno resumo desse belo fim-de-semana, que teve direito a bom tempo, a chuva e a neve da boa!


Bem, se pudesse meter um adoro, era isso que metia  vídeo fantástico, paisagens deslumbrantes  Parabéns e Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mar 2017 às 21:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, se pudesse meter um adoro, era isso que metia  vídeo fantástico, paisagens deslumbrantes  Parabéns e Obrigado pela partilha!



Ehehe!! Muito obrigado em nome da Troposfera!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Mar 2017 às 22:11)

Muito bom mesmo! Parabéns! É também por isto que me orgulho de ter as minhas raízes nesta magnífica região!


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mar 2017 às 22:37)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Muito bom mesmo! Parabéns! É também por isto que me orgulho de ter as minhas raízes nesta magnífica região!



Obrigado! É uma zona belíssima de facto!


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2017 às 10:55)

A serra é sem dúvida mais bonita assim: pintada de branco! 

Boas imagens! Grandes paisagens! Parabéns!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mar 2017 às 17:08)

AnDré disse:


> A serra é sem dúvida mais bonita assim: pintada de branco!
> 
> Boas imagens! Grandes paisagens! Parabéns!



Foi um fim-de-semana à maneira!  Gracias!


----------

